# Schmidt K6 converter thread size



## anthonyd (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

Does anyone know the thread size and pitch for the threaded end of a K6 Schmidt converter?

Thanks,

Tony Dosen


----------



## dow (May 7, 2012)

Good question.  I can't find it either.  It'd be handy to know, I think.

Bump for curiosity's sake. :biggrin:


----------



## AurelianC (May 12, 2012)

I measured one of mine and I got 7.3x0.75 mm. I also ask at Schmidt just to be safe (I was not so sure about my pitch reading) and the blueprint that they gave me writes 7.5x0.75 mm. I will try to find a 7.5x0.75mm tap (sounds more common to me than the 7.3 x0.75mm) and give it a try.


----------



## anthonyd (May 13, 2012)

Thank you,

If you find a tap, please tell me where you purchased it. Could you also attach the blueprint?

Tony


----------



## mredburn (May 13, 2012)

Try Victor Machinery for the m7x .75


----------



## anthonyd (May 13, 2012)

Hi Mike,

Will a 7 X. 75 tap work for the 7.5 X .75 end of the converter?

Tony


----------



## mredburn (May 13, 2012)

Sorry I read to fast, they dont have a 7.5 x .75 more than likely that will be a hard fellow to find. Most of those odd in between sizes we end up having custom made. How ever it may correlate to an American tap size let me check. There is no imperial size that would correlate to that metric tap size.

Aurelian would you let us know if they are available in the UK?  If not I need 6 commitments and I can custom order them.


----------



## anthonyd (May 13, 2012)

Mike,

I will commit to one.

Thanks,

Tony


----------



## mredburn (May 14, 2012)

THe pdf of the convertor


----------



## Grampy122 (May 14, 2012)

*7.5 x 0.75 tap*

Mike,

I will commit to one.

Thanks,

Gordie


----------



## mredburn (May 14, 2012)

I have requested a quote for the taps.


----------



## dow (May 14, 2012)

I'm definitely interested, depending on the price.


----------



## BSea (May 14, 2012)

I'm also interested pending price.


----------



## truckfixr (May 14, 2012)

I'm in for one.


----------



## InvisibleMan (May 14, 2012)

Depending on price, I'd be in for one.


----------



## dow (May 15, 2012)

Something occurred to me last night, and I went on a recon mission in the internet for the k6 converters.  I seem to recall that the bluRafia folks WERE selling 10 or 25 packs of these, but now I can't seem to find them anywhere.  Did you guys corner the market as soon as Mike requested a quote on the taps?

Seriously, any idea where to find the converters other than onesy-twosy places, hopefully with a volume discount?


----------



## Ed McDonnell (May 15, 2012)

I have no experience with the site at the following link and I know nothing about them.  I just stumbled across them while looking for something else.  They show a m7.5 x .75 tap for $24.  

MILANS PENS AND PARTS , Custom Made Pens ,Schmidt Mechanisms

For what it's worth....

Ed


----------



## Timebandit (May 15, 2012)

Can someone tell me the reason for wanting these? Are you afraid that the converter will come loose, have you had some come loose? Is everyone just wanting them just to have them? I cant see a practical use for them. All of the Premium Schmidt converters i have used fit very snugly on the back of all of the feeds that i have used and cant see a need for the threaded ones. I also dont like the idea of cutting threads under threads. Thats a lot of threads in the back section of a feed. Feed threads, converter threads and section threads all right there. Seems like pushing your luck. I try to avoid threads above and below each other where i can. There are a few places this cant be avoided, but this one can with the use of the regular converters. Just trying to understand the need for these, as so many people jumped on the band wagon so quickly.


----------



## anthonyd (May 15, 2012)

Hi Justin,

Pen making is a hobby for me. This looks like an interesting challenge and I just want to try and see if I can do it. Others might have better reasons but mine is simply for the joy of it.

Tony


----------



## InvisibleMan (May 15, 2012)

anthonyd said:


> Hi Justin,
> 
> Pen making is a hobby for me. This looks like an interesting challenge and I just want to try and see if I can do it. Others might have better reasons but mine is simply for the joy of it.
> 
> Tony



Pretty much the same here.  I like playing with stuff like this.  Threading is my favorite part of the project.

I can see it possibly being good optics for sales,  but I'm not worried about that right now.


----------

